# Drindgend Hilfe



## martin-schulz (26. Februar 2006)

Moin Moin Leute

Ich habe heute Linux von mein Laptop nehmen wollen.

Ich habe eine 40 GB Festplatte davon hat WIN XP 17 und Linux den rest., 
Wie schon in einigen Beiträgen hier beschrieben habe ich die Win XP CD eingelegt 
und die linux Partition gelöscht. es war auch nochg ne kleine Partition die ich gelöscht habe so das nur noch die Windows Partition drauf war. 
Nach dem neustart geht nun nix mehr was habe ich falsch gemacht.

Es ist nur noch das logo vom hersteller zu sehen, nicht mal mehr das bios lässt sich aufrufen.
wenn ich mit der 'del' taste das BIOS aufrufen will, listet er mir nur kurz die hardware aus also die laufwerke und den ram.

was kann ich tun damit die kiste wieder leuft?


----------



## fanste (26. Februar 2006)

Sicher, dass nichts anderes passiert ist, also irgendwelche Hardware defekte? Weil ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass nur, weil du 2 Partionionen gelöscht hast, der PC nicht mehr startet. Noch komischer ist es ja, dass du nicht in BIOS kommst. Also für mich hört sich das irgendwie nach Hardware defekt an.

Hast du eine 2te Festplatte, die du mal Testen kannt? Vielleicht hat es ja doch was mit den Löschen zu tun.


----------



## martin-schulz (26. Februar 2006)

ich denke eher das das was mit dem MBR zu tuhn hat.
würde das was bringen wen ich die Notebook festplatte an einem Desktop PC anschließe und den mbr neu schreibe


----------



## fanste (26. Februar 2006)

Wenn es der MBR wäre, müsstest du ja wenigstens noch ins BIOS kommen. Und von CD starten müsstest du dann auch noch können. Weil der MBR könnte ja immer mal beschädigt werden. Und wenn das dann nicht ginge, wäre es einfach nur sch***
Es gibt ja den DOS Befehl fixmbr oder so ähnlich. Den könntest du ja dann verwenden.


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Zumindest früher gab es häufig eine spezielle Bootpartition, diese diente unter anderem auch dazu um in das BIOS zu gelangen.
Evtl. trifft dies auch bei Dir zu und Du hast genau diese Partition (Zitat: es war auch nochg ne kleine Partition die ich gelöscht habe) gelöscht.

Du solltest also mal in das Handbuch schauen und/oder Dich an den Support von Deinem Notebook wenden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

